# Asian suburban homes



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

This is sort of a sequel from my previous thread which is American Homes. Now, I want to focus on middle to upper class houses in suburban part of major Asian cities.

I'll start with HK

*Fairview Park*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> This is sort of a sequel from my previous thread which is American Homes. Now, I want to focus on middle to upper class houses in suburban part of major Asian cities.
> 
> I'll start with HK
> 
> *Fairview Park*


Fairview Park is *not* representative of the typical Hong Kong suburban home, which is the traditional highrise such as :










Only a very small percentage of Hong Kongers actually live in lowrises.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Fairview Park is *not* representative of the typical Hong Kong suburban home, which is the traditional highrise such as :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True but in this thread, I want to focus on houses more than mid-rise or high-rise flats. I'm interested in seeing architecture of *houses* in Asian suburbs whether it may be Japan, Korea, Malaysia, etc.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> True but in this thread, I want to focus on houses more than mid-rise or high-rise flats. I'm interested in seeing architecture of *houses* in Asian suburbs whether it may be Japan, Korea, Malaysia, etc.


Then you should have a title that reflects what you're looking for - ie. Asia's suburban *houses*.


----------



## bustero (Dec 20, 2004)

I didn't even think HK had that many houses. I thought they were mostly for the very rich like those on the peak. That does not look so expensive. These must be very far away.

Some houses from the Philippines, these are for sale, just follow the site.













































These are quite typical except for the last one which is a typical cheap beach house hut. The top one is in the far suburbs outside of MetroManila but still in Megamanila.


----------



## cellocello (Sep 24, 2004)

This is Northern Chinese style

*Cathyview Courtyard, Beijing, China *


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

^^

They are beautiful!


----------



## Huppoe (Jan 5, 2007)

I can imagine a lowrise house in a concrete jungle such as Japan is an expensive one.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

EDIT: WRONG TOPIC


----------



## -Koen- (Nov 28, 2005)

Wow, thats really gorgeous! I've never seen pictures form suburban homes in Japan before, this is just great


----------



## MikeTheGreek (Jan 9, 2007)

Could you post some prices as well?  They seem very interesting...How can someone buy a house there?


----------



## bustero (Dec 20, 2004)

nice houses, what do the interiors look like.

what Japanese homes, those are Chinese.

i like this thread, pity not too many people show more of these homes. I'll try post some more from our part of the planet.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

Yes, these are nice houses.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Hong Kong has some suburban style homes that are quite affordable for the middle class, but are just very far away from the city center.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Japanese one....






























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43HKtQlMge4


----------



## Techno-Architect (Apr 9, 2005)

AMAZING SUBURB PIX!
THE BEST SO FAR IVE CN!!!


----------



## cellocello (Sep 24, 2004)

*Wan Ke Court, Shenzhen, China*

Comtepary Design with Chinese traditional elements


----------



## lionchild (Dec 10, 2006)

i have been told that the land in japan is very expensive... any statistics or numbers???


----------

